# Bre-X... The Greatest Mining Fraud In History...



## Sodapop (21 October 2006)

http://archives.cbc.ca/400d.asp?id=1-73-1211-6708

Came across these by accident...

A selection of pre/post Bre-X fraud discovery video/audio clips done by a Canadian Broadcaster - pretty heady stuff especially now... with the exuberance that is being played out in the resources sector - those who don't know about Bre-X (arguably the greatest mining fraud in history should check this out...200million Oz Au resource one day - zero (or next to) the next...) should check this out (even if you know it - they are still worth a look...)... And yes - why haven't they done a movie about this??? It would #### on "Rouge Trader"...

I suggest former Phillipines Prez. Joseph Estrada (when his stone cottage stay is done) for de Guzman's part - he's a Philipino and an accomplished actor to boot - with his action movie skills coming in handy for the swan (or not swan - depending on what you beleive) dive from the 'copter into the Borneo Jungle...


----------



## RobinHood (21 October 2006)

wow thats incredible story, do you have any charts of this stock?


----------



## Realist (22 October 2006)

Wow, amazing stuff.

When Pacmag hits $170 a share I think I will sell after seeing this..


----------



## tech/a (22 October 2006)

Posioden,was around when you guys were not even thought of.

20c to $230 in a few months.
Friend of my fathers sold at $200 I remember---he seemed to live very well.


----------



## noirua (22 October 2006)

Maybe it could easily happen again:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZesKSPjHnXo


----------



## Sodapop (22 October 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Posioden,was around when you guys were not even thought of.
> 
> 20c to $230 in a few months.
> Friend of my fathers sold at $200 I remember---he seemed to live very well.




Yeah Poseidon sounded like a "beauty"... but at least they mined nickel there... http://archives.cbc.ca/IDCC-1-73-1211/politics_economy/bre-X/

There is an interview with a bunch of Aussies saying "... that would never happen here..." hmmmm i am not going to be drawn on that - but we have a colourful history in mining equities ourselves... Posiedon, Tasminex, Karpa Springs,...

I wonder if with the raft of floats that are being brought on board if management will be salting announcements...


----------

